# Gulf Shores Pompano



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Hit the beach with visitors from Birmingham to relax and enjoy the glorious weather. Set out the poles just to see what might happen. After catching about 4 catfish in a row, the action slowed down for about an hour. Then it was two pompanos in a row! Then it shut down again. Decided it was about time to wrap things up, but not before another pompano hits the rod.
Three pomps for the day! Not the largest ever, but a good sign!
Saw some fish that were feeding out by the second sandbar. One of them hit one of the lines, but broke the line at the hook. Bluefish?
Great day at the beach.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice to see some Pomps starting to get caught, shrimp or fleas?


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice fish, what time of day did you catch them.


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

All caught in the afternoon.
Used fresh dead, peeled shrimp. No sand fleas of size found. Not that I put that much effort into raking.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome! Good to see some pompano out there. I got two small ones at Ft.Pickens Saturday. They were undersized and released. Caught using the same thing.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

All I know is, this looks like a nice, nice, nice mess of pompanos. Great job!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

Good catch for this time of year. The catching of young immature ones with an occasional keeper is 'normal'.

It's still a little early. The Pompano Tree is beginning to yellow, but no leaves falling just yet! :whistling: C2


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Awsome!!


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

OK, I have to ask, what type of tree is this "pompano tree" I keep hearing about. I admit to being a displaced yankee, and we use sugar maples to give you a rough idea when the striped bass should be showing up for the fall run. Or is this an actual tree that I can plant in the yard and then just go out and pick the pompanos off it when they get ripe and to legal size


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

*EOP Pompano*

Hit the beach "east of portafino" after work for a late day try. Weather was to nice to pass up another chance. My buddy Dan was already there waiting with lines out. Fresh dead shrimp and some new pomp rigs and we were set.
After Dan lands a couple of remoras and a ladyfish, I finally get a hit! Yes another Pompano. :thumbup:
After that, nothing but short bites and a completely lost rig.:thumbdown:
After a great sunset, packed it up for the day.
Going to try again soon while we have this great weather.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Tree*



JerseyDevil13 said:


> OK, I have to ask, what type of tree is this "pompano tree" I keep hearing about. I admit to being a displaced yankee, and we use sugar maples to give you a rough idea when the striped bass should be showing up for the fall run. *Or is this an actual tree that I can plant in the yard and then just go out and pick the pompanos off it when they get ripe and to legal size ;*)


Yes; but it requires a lot of fertilizer and hot air to grow. 

The immature Pompanos are now about 10 inches long. It won't be long until they're ready for the plucking. 

Being displaced from New Jersey to Alabama is no excuse. :thumbup: C2


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

I think my neighbor has just such a tree, the fish should be ready for the picking soon then. I wonder what would happen if you planted the pompano tree near a dogwood... ...would you get dogfish?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*



JerseyDevil13 said:


> I think my neighbor has just such a tree, the fish should be ready for the picking soon then. I wonder what would happen if you planted the pompano tree near a dogwood... ...would you get dogfish?


Good Question!  Sir!

Once; I planted mine too close to a Catalpa Tree and got a bunch of catfish. Really wasn't too cool as they were all Hardheads. I threw them overboard for other people's fishing pleasure! :whistling: Worth a try! C2


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

See, I think the error was with the tree type. Maybe we should try to plant one near a pussy willow, maybe we'll get some good eating blues or channel cats.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Tree*

I think that both of us have too much time on our hands and need to go fishing.

My excuse is a busted foot which will keep me off it for another two weeks or so.

Hopefully; another cold front will come through and the Pmpano will start moving big time.

BTW; the Pompano Tree is beginning to lose a few leaves. As soon as they start dropping off regularly, it's time to hit the beach.

My rods are wrapped; reels with new line and greased; killer jigs poured and wrapped. I'm ready to rumble! :thumbup: C2


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Mine is that my boat died on me this spring. I've been trying to get rid of it and so I can use that cash to get a new one. My wife and I have been hitting the surf pretty regularly but not catching much of anything. Luckily the weather has been nice and the beer cold, but I'm ready to actually start catching something too!!!!


----------

